# Norco Lagerbuchsen + Decals



## Deleted 152687 (10. April 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem kompletten Satz Lagerbuchsen für ein 2006´er A-Line. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die her bekomme? Hab zwar schon im Forum gesucht, aber als Antwort immer nur "kann man bei Karsten bestellen", gefunden. leider weiß ich nicht wer Karsten ist 

Desweiteren möchte ich den rahmen neu Pulvern lassen und brauche die Norco Schriftzüge. Kriegt man die auch irgendwo?

Gruß Roman


----------



## Indian Summer (15. April 2012)

Hi 

Am besten wendest du dich an den Händler, bei dem du dein A-Line
gekauft hast bzw. denjenigen, der sich in deiner Nähe befindet: 

http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?page_id=13

Und von wegen Karsten... Er leitet Norco Deutschland und ist die erste 
Ansprechperson, wenn kein Händler in zumutbarer Nähe ist:

[email protected]

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (15. April 2012)

exposed schrieb:


> Desweiteren möchte ich den rahmen neu Pulvern lassen und brauche die Norco Schriftzüge. Kriegt man die auch irgendwo?
> 
> Gruß Roman



Und was die Decals betrifft, werden diese in einem speziellen Verfahren 
auf den Rahmen angebracht. Deshalb sind sie leider nicht einzeln erhältlich.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

